# ladder with long spaces?



## tonywar

como se diria una ladder que tiene grandes espacios entre peldaños?

ladder of long steps? ladder with long spaces?

si no me entiendes ..favor tde mirar el attachment con la figura


thank you so much guys


----------



## Blower's daughter

Hola, quizas pudiera ser
Ladder with big spaces between the steps.
Saludos


----------



## softouch_me

¿escala de pasos largos? ladder of long steps?

¿escala con espacios largos?=ladder with long spaces?

Ahora bien cual de las dos satisface su curiosidad 
Ud sabe que entre espacio y espacio le decimos PASOS...
suerte!!!!


----------



## tonywar

muchas gracias blower´s daughter y softtouch me 
por su ayuda


----------



## Jeromed

Quizá _Ladder with wide spaces between rungs._


----------



## softouch_me

Jeromed
Excuse my curiosity...
What do you mean by... RUNGS???


----------



## Jeromed

softouch_me said:


> Jeromed
> Excuse my curiosity...
> What do you mean by... RUNGS???


 
Got dictionary? 
If you don't. you can always use the Wordreference online dictionary above. 
_Rungs_ son los escalones, peldaños o travesaños de las escaleras móviles (_ladders_)


----------



## softouch_me

THANKS JERO... big help of you...
I was trying in another 
DICTIONARY.. Did you think that if I got the meaning I ask you for the meaning... you are so intelligent , surprise me your faces...
i do not like to wate either yours or my time..
Thanks anyways...


----------



## softouch_me

WASTE...was the word in my last
wow another COlombus...


----------



## abeltio

Eso se llama "rung pitch"


----------

